# While the car is set on "Accessory"...



## sbickmeyer (Oct 23, 2011)

So I'm sitting in my car at the drive-in movie theater. The car is on Accessory so I don't have to keep the engine running. After about 20min (give or take), it automatically kicks off. Oh no! I can't hear my movie! I suppose the Cruze has a built-in feature to conserve battery life.

Anyone know how to turn this off? I've tried playing with the audio controls and such to see if it resets the time (like a computer's screensaver), and can't find anything in the car's vehicle settings. Going to start reading through the driver's manual to see if it mentions anything. But in the meantime a quick answer would be much apprectiated


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I guess the rare drive ins that broadcast sound through the radios were not taken into consideration by GM.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Try turning the key to "run". This is one stop past accessory.


----------



## sbickmeyer (Oct 23, 2011)

obermd said:


> Try turning the key to "run". This is one stop past accessory.


My Cruze has the push-button start. I push the button without my foot on the brake for accessory, and foot on the brake for ignition. Hopefully the manual will provide more information. Still haven't gotten there


----------



## sbickmeyer (Oct 23, 2011)

sbickmeyer said:


> My Cruze has the push-button start. I push the button without my foot on the brake for accessory, and foot on the brake for ignition. Hopefully the manual will provide more information. Still haven't gotten there


Looked through the manual, and all I could find was something called "Service Only Mode". The instruments and audio systems will operate as they do when the car is ON, but car cannot be driven. To place the car in "Service Only Mode," push and hold the push-button ignition (with the current stage being "OFF") and hold for five seconds.

The manual doesn't specify a time-limit or anything else for this mode, so next time I'm at the drive-in theater I'll give it a try.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I would expect you push the start button again to turn off "Service Only Mode".


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

more technology please


----------



## cornbreesha (Apr 29, 2012)

I watch netflix on my phone through the speaker system while my clothes wash at the laundromat. I end up just turning the key forward & back off every 9 mins or so, just so it doesn't cut off on me. I really don't know how that works with push button starts though sorry. Glad I didn't get that lol


----------

